# 60 Things Most Girls Don't Know About Most Guys



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

1. Guys hate ****s even though they have sex with them!
(oh yeah..you're not "popular" if you've slept with more than 5 guys..you're a HOE)

2. "Hey, are you busy?" or "Are you doing something?" ~ two phrases guys open with to stop from stammering on the phone.

3... Guys may be flirting around all day but before they go to sleep, they always think about the girl they truly care about.

4. Before they call, guys try to plan out a little about what they're gonna say so there aren't awkward pauses, but once he's on the phone he forgets it all and makes it up as he goes.

5. Guys go crazy over a girl's smile.

6. Guys will do anything just to get you to notice him.

7. Guys hate it when you talk about your ex-boyfriend or ex love-interest. Unless they're goin for the let-her-complain-to-you-and-then-have-her-realize-how-wonderful-and-nice-you-are method.

8. A guy who likes you wants to be the only guy you talk to.

9. Boyfriends need to be reassured often that they're still loved.

10. Don't talk about your guy friends to your boyfriend.

11. Guys get jealous easily.

12. Guys are more emotional than they'd like people to think.

***13. Giving a guy a hanging message like "You know what?!..uh...nevermind.." would make him jump to a conclusion that is far from what you are thinking. And he'll assume he did something wrong and he'll obsess about it trying to figure it out.

14. Guys are good flatterers when courting but they usually stammer when they talk to a girl they really like.

15. Guys hate asking parents for money to buy girls presents. So they come up with ideas like saving their lunch money for a week. But it never works because guys are always hungry so they end up asking the parents for money anyway.

16. Girls are guys' weaknesses.

17. Guys are very open about themselves.

18. It's good to test a guy first before you trust him. But don't let him wait too long.

19. Your best friend, whom your boyfriend seeks help from about his problems with you may end up being admired by your boyfriend.

20. If a guy tells you about his problems, he just needs someone to listen to him. You don't need to give advice.

***21. A usual act that proves that the guy likes you is when he teases you.

22. Guys love you more than you love them if they are serious in your relationships.

23. Guys will brag about anything.

24. Guys use words like hot or cute to describe girls. We rarely use beautiful. If a guy uses that, he likes you a whole hell of a lot.

*25. Guys think WAY too much. One small thing a girl does, even if she doesn't notice it can make the guy think about it for hours, trying to figure out what it meant.

*26. Guys seek for advice from girls not other guys. Because most guys think alike, so if one guy's confused, then we're all confused.

*27. Any guy could write out a rulebook or advice book for flirting, but no guy can write out a book about relationships.

28. Try to be as straightforward as possible.

29. A guy has to experience rejection, because if he's too-good-never-been-busted, never been in love and hurt, he won't be mature and grown up.

30. If the guy does something stupid in front of the girl, he will think about it for the next couple days or until the next time he spends time with the girl.

*31. No matter how much guys talk about asses and boobs, personality is key.

*32. Guys learn from experience not from the romance books that girls read and take as their basis of experience.

*33. Guys worry about the thin line between being compassionate and being whipped.

34. If a guy looks unusually calm and laid back, he's probably faking it and is spazzing inside.

*35. When a guy says he is going crazy about the girl, he really is. Guys rarely say that.

*36. When a guy asks you to leave him alone, he's just actually saying, "Please come and listen to me."

***37. Guys don't really have final decisions.

38. If a guy starts to talk seriously, listen to him. It doesn't happen that often, so when it does, you know something's up.

39. If your best guy friend seems to avoid you or is never around when you're with your boyfriend, he's probably jealous and likes you.

40. When a guy looks at you for longer than a second, he's definitely thinking something.

41. Guys like femininity not feebleness.

42. Guys don't like girls who punch harder than they do.

43. A guy has more problems than you can see with your naked eyes.

*44. Don't be a snob. Guys can be intimidated and give up easily.

**45. Everything in moderation. Put on makeup, wear perfume. Just not too much.

46. Guys talk about girls more than girls talk about guys.

***47. Guys hate rejection, but they hate being led on even more.

48. Guys really think that girls are strange and have unpredictable decisions and are MAD confusing but somehow are drawn even more to them.

***49. A guy would give his left nut to be able to read a girl's mind for a day.

50. No guy can handle all his problems on his own. He's just too stubborn to admit it.

******51. Not all guys are assholes. Just because ONE is a jackass doesnt mean he represents ALL of us.

**52. We don't like girls who are too skinny.

53. We love it when girls talk about there boobs.

54. Always make sure you know what kind of stuff your getting into before making out with a guy ...like wheather it's a one time deal or not ....

*55. Believe it or not shy guys are the most easiest to talk to..it may not seem right but trust me they will start opening up like books after you just ask them questions about their lives and unoticable tell them about yours...

56. When a guy hits your butt it means that he wants you sexually

**57. Even if they refuse it all guys are ticklish on the ribs..

**58. Guys love neck rubs and if he lets you keep doing it ..it means that he really likes you or his neck really hurts...

*59. Guys will test the waters to see how far they can get with you. Even if he doesn't intend to it will happen. Know how far it is you want to let him go and he will respect that...after you let him know a couple times.

*60. When a guy sacerfices his sleep and health just to be with you, he really likes you and wants to be with you as much as possible.

--------------------------------------------------------------

30 things girls should know about guys 

*1. We're not as perverted as you think we all are.
*2. No matter what YOU say, your ex-boyfriend IS a LOSER.
*3. We like you to give us hugs and kisses sometimes too.
*4. Don't argue with us when we call you beautiful.
*5. Don't treat us like crap, what goes around comes around.
*6. We know you're pretty, that's one of the reason's we're going out with you.
*7. Don't go into detail about your period. It scares us.
*8. If you have cramps and we ask you what's wrong, just tell us it's that time of the month and nothing more.
*9. If you really liked us for us, you would let us think that our mustache, beard, or sideburns looked cool.
*10. We never shave our legs. So get over it.
*11. NEVER ask us if you can put makeup on us. It's just wrong............
*12. Don't make bets about us, because one of your friends will tell us, if you don't.
*13. When we tell you that you're not fat, believe us.
*14. We absolutely do not care about the Backstreet Boys, *NSYNC, 98 Degrees, or what any other guy looks like for that matter.
*15. We may not be able to pee accurately all of the time, but at least we can stand up and go pee.
*16. Just cause you think you're always right, doesn't mean that you don't have to apologize when you do something "wrong."
*17. You expect us to say and do sweet things for you, but it would be nice if you did the same every once in a while. We like to know that you love us.
*18. We can't always be spontaneous, so try to help us make the plans sometimes.
*19. Don't ask us to beat up another guy for you, cause you might get what you wish for.
* 20. Never kick us in the nuts "just to see what we would say". In fact, never kick a guy in the nuts, EVER.
*21. Never pretend like you are going to break up with us and laugh when we believe you.
*22. Pamela Anderson's boobs aren't fake anymore, but we like yours better anyway.
*23. Size doesn't matter, except to idiots who don't want a relationship. *24. PMS is not an excuse.
*25. If you want us to put the seat down when we're done, you should put it up when you're done.
*26............ Don't tell us how cute your ex-boyfriend was. That doesn't turn us on.
*27. And always remember: The way to a guys heart is through his stomach..... and maybe....oh nevermind.
*28. NEVER ask us to kiss other guys. You might be that comfy with your friends, but to us it's just wrong.
*29. We always notice how funny it is after your rip out our heart, stick it down our throat and still want to be friends.
*30. And last but not least: We know you're not always right, but we'll pretend like you are anyway.

----------------------------------

so guys, are these things correct? :b


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Some of those were really sweet :mushy


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Only some. Generalizations are never true for all.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Most of them are pretty on the mark. Now that i read that i wish i was in a relationship though... :fall


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Most of those are no-brainers. I don't think they revealed any mysterious secrets there. :stu


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

radfaraf said:


> Only some. Generalizations are never true for all.


Tis why it says *Most Girls* Don't Know About *Most Guys*

Some of them were just funny :teeth


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

----


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

> *25. If you want us to put the seat down when we're done, you should put it up when you're done.


so true


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They need a top 25 for us guys now! :yes


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd say some for the most part.

Others I have no basis of experience for.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

The more I learn about guys, the scarier they are. I'd rather not know.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Futures said:


> > *25. If you want us to put the seat down when we're done, you should put it up when you're done.
> 
> 
> so true


I always put the seat AND the lid down, just to make females do some lifting. :b (I'm a guy) Plus, I don't like flushing with the lid open, because water droplets can get out.

and nothing on this list really stood out to me as "OMG that's so true". I mean, swap guys/girls around, and everything still pretty much applies.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Interesting and entertaining read, hehe. opcorn 
Karla, I'm curious, did u make those up or did u find them on another site?


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

dez said:


> Interesting and entertaining read, hehe. opcorn
> Karla, I'm curious, did u make those up or did u find them on another site?


i found it on another site, on someone's blog thingy


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

For me most were either right on or way off.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

hahaha! _That's us guys for you!!!_

I can't believe someone somewhere probably got paid for writing of that quality.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> *29. We always notice how funny it is after your rip out our heart, stick it down our throat and still want to be friends.


Amen


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> 34. If a guy looks unusually calm and laid back, he's probably faking it and is spazzing inside.


what does this say :con


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

all those things about knowing guys are moot. Women will always expect the impossible from a guy (and then complain when it doesn't happen).


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Honestly though, a few of those really are true and hit home.

As far as saving lunch money for gifts.......if you arent old enough to get a job, you dont need to be giving girls anything other than candy or your chocolate milk at lunch....the relationship will be over in 3 weeks....i went to elementary school, i know this.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think any one of those applies to me. So.....okay.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

workman said:


> For me most were either right on or way off.


I agree.

One that really stood out to me was

27. And always remember: The way to a guys heart is through his stomach.....

That's a major turn on. If a girl can bake good tasting stuff and enjoys it, that's super hot.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think you can apply them to most men. You can apply them to a stereotypical male...

this one is great which most girls still don't realize

1. Guys hate ****s even though they have sex with them!
(oh yeah..you're not "popular" if you've slept with more than 5 guys..you're a HOE)


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

If boys can talk about poop with one another, I can darn well talk about my period!


Luckily, my boyfriend is totally okay with that. 
My friend's boyfriend isn't, so it's fun to make him (a firefighter) squirm.


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

HAHA...that was a very good read! Most of those apply to me and the situation i'm going through right now. How crazy. HAHA!


----------



## Lilangel27 (Oct 6, 2006)

Lyric Suite said:


> Most of them are pretty on the mark. Now that i read that i wish i was in a relationship though... :fall


Most of them are on the mark w/me..and as well, I wish I was in a relationship!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> hahaha! _That's us guys for you!!!_
> 
> I can't believe someone somewhere probably got paid for writing of that quality.


They got paid? Outrageous.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

archaic said:


> If boys can talk about poop *with one another*, I can darn well talk about my period!


You can talk about your period. Just don't talk to us... :b


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> [quote="Vincenzo Coccotti":95151]hahaha! _That's us guys for you!!!_
> 
> I can't believe someone somewhere probably got paid for writing of that quality.


They got paid? Outrageous.[/quote:95151]

In either case it means that Kim would be more than justified in persuing full tilt nuclear annihilation. Initially I was guessing it was someone writing for some askmen.com type site for women, but it might also mean that someone painstakingly typed that list out without financial reward, which is even worse.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

40. When a guy looks at you for longer than a second, he's definitely thinking something. 

that one scares me. i never know what people are thinking


and yeah, i agree. this makes me wish i was in a relationship


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought it was just something a guy wrote on a forum.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

it was actually a girl's blog


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Lyric Suite said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > If boys can talk about poop *with one another*, I can darn well talk about my period!
> ...


It's a normal human function! It's not like I'm asking you to touch it.

....though you can if you want. opcorn


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

archaic said:


> Lyric Suite said:
> 
> 
> > archaic said:
> ...


ew


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

:lol


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

WhyMe888 said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > Lyric Suite said:
> ...


that's a brave guy who will do that.....


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Lyric Suite said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > If boys can talk about poop *with one another*, I can darn well talk about my period!
> ...


doesnt bother me that much.....ive slept with girls during their period. I would think they wouldve cared more (been bothered) about than I did, but apparently not. What a display of confidence! :nw


----------

